# Bau eines Koiteiches



## Maui (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe angefangen mir ein Gartenteich zur bauen.

Die Teichgrube steht kurz vor seiner Verändung. 
Der Teich wird ca. 25 m³ bis 30 m³ haben. 

Mein Teich sollte Wintertauglich sein. Deshalb habe ich hin bis zur 1.65m tiefe ausgehoben.
Tiefer kann ich hin leider nicht gestallten, da ich schon fast auf Felsen getroffen bin.

Reicht 1,65 m tiefe für ein Koi´s um sie gut durch den Winter zu bekommen ?

Ich frage mich noch zur Zeit welches Teichvlies ich verwenden soll für mein Gartenteich.
Der Boden ist Teilweise gut mit Stein und Lehm bestückt. Ich habe mit überlegt den Teich am Boden auszusanden und ein Teichviles 500g/qm zu nutzen. 

Welche Teichfolie sollte ich nutzen ? EPDM- oder eine PVC- Teichfolie, reicht 1 mm für ein
Koiteich ?

Zum Filter habe ich mir überlegt, das ich mir ein Tonnennfilter selber baue. Dieser Filter sollte 
aus 5 Regentonnen bestehen. Wie viel Liter pro Stunde sollte man für ein Koiteich an 
Wasserfiltern ?

LG Andre


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Gartenteiches*

 Andre

:willkommen im Forum

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns ja mal ein paar Bilder von deiner Baustelle? Das würde sehr bei einer guten Lösung helfen...
Wieviel Liter soll Dein Teich haben? Wie stellst Du dir das ganze im Winter vor? Willst Du den Teich komplett zufrieren lassen? 

Bitte etwas mehr Infos & Bilder...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Maui (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Daniel

Der Teich soll ca. 25 m³ bis 30 m³ haben.


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Andre.

Strebst Du denn einen reinen Koiteich an?
Dann wäre Dein Thema im Koibereich (können wir gerne für Dich dorthin verschieben) wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben.
Wie Daniel schon schrieb: eine Vorstellung Deiner Baugrube + Planung mit Teichfotos würde auch Dir jede Menge Tips bringen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du beispielsweise einen Bodenablauf eingeplant hast... und alle Details bei Dir "aus der __ Nase" zu ziehen, ist für die Tipgeber auf Dauer vermutlich etwas ermüdend. 

Die erforderliche Teichtiefe hängt davon ab, was Du im Winter mit dem Teich vor hast. Manche Koihalter decken den Teich ab, andere heizen (zusätzlich). Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, jedoch ist es sehr wichtig, dass am Teichgrund mind. +4°C herrschen. Niedrigere Temperaturen nehmen die Koi auf Dauer übel. 
Teichvlies ist bei steinigem Untergrund sehr zu empfehlen. Ob PVC oder EPDM ist m.M.n. teils eine Preis- und auch Geschmackssache. 
EPDM läßt sich auch bei kühlen Temperaturen und ohne Sonne gut verlegen, während PVC-Folie erst geschmeidig wird, wenn sie durch die Sonne schön warm geworden ist. Außerdem verliert PVC mit den Jahren ihre Weichmacher... ein weiterer Grund, der für EPDM sprechen würde.
Wir haben trotzdem mit PVC gebaut, allerdings ist der Teich so angelegt, dass man am Ende keine Folie mehr sehen wird. Bei Koiteichen ist das meist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Maui (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Huhu 

es soll ein reiner Koi Teich werden.

Hier ist meine Zeichung: (Bild 1)

Der große Teich soll mit Koi´s ihr zuhause bei mir bekommen. Der unterste Teich wird mit den Großen Teich über ein 1 m Wasserstufe verbunden. (Bild 2)

Der Teich wird über eine Naturfelsen Mauer abgefangen. (Bild 3)

(Bild 4) wird die Pumpenkammer. 1 Pumpe wird nur zum Filtern genutzt. 2 Pumpe zum betrieb des Wasserfalls.

Vor der Hütte soll der Selbstbaufilder installiert werden. (Bild 5)

Zulest kommen noch Bilder von den großen Teich.


----------



## Maui (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Gartenteiches*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Maui (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Koiteiches*

Abend

Ich habe mich mal in den ein oder andern Sache eingelesen. Wäre es nicht besser bei einen Großen Teich mit 2 Boden Abläufe einzubauen ? Und nur 1 Skinner ansatt 2 ?

Wie sieht das mit der Bepflanzung für ein Koi Teich aus ? Fressen die alle Pfanzen im Teich auf ?


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Koiteiches*

Hallo Andre,

1,65 m Tiefe sollte ausreichen. Darauf achten, das die tiefste Stelle auch einige Quadratmeter hat, damit sich die Fische im Winter dorthin zurückziehen können. 

Das gesamte Teichvolumen sollte mindestens alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter gelaufen sein.
Da Du für die Filterung nur eine Pumpe einsetzen möchtest und von einem Volumen von ca. 25 - 30 m³ ausgehst, sollte es eine 20.000er Pumpe sein, z. B. diese (gibt es in der Bucht günstiger).

Bei Deiner Teichform und -länge würde ich auf jeden Fall 2 Bodenabläufe machen! Den Teich so gestalten, das der Bodengrund konisch zu den Bodenabläufen verläuft, damit ist gewährleistet, das der Schmutz auch gut zu den Abläufen rutschen kann.

Wenn es geht auch 2 Skimmer, denn es ist wichtig, die Teichoberfläche sauber zu halten und es erspart Dir häufiges Abfischen von Blättern etc. Bei den Skimmern dran denken, das diese so platziert sein sollten, dass diese den Schmutz von der Haupt-Windrichtung abfangen können - meistens kommt der Wind aus Westen, also Skimmer eher östl. anbringen.

Zu Deiner Filterplanung: bitte auch an die Vorfilterung denken! Das wäre z. B. ein Siebfilter, Spaltsieb o.ä. Mach bloß nicht den Fehler, und versuche, mit Bürsten die Vorfilterung vorzunehmen! Ich kann aus leidvoller Erfahrung berichten, was das für Arbeit macht - da wirst Du gewiss nicht mit glücklich.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Teichbau!


----------

